# I Fell Out Of My Chair



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

When I saw this picture I fell out of my chair laughing.
Look close my wife is in the picture.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Idiots guide to Karma Sutra?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

yep, everyone signed their names all over the pictures!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Idiots guide to Karma Sutra?


Nope, but she is there


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

She muct be the two eyeballs and nose behind them


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> She muct be the two eyeballs and nose behind them


Is that one in the book? :lol::lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pic


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Thats funny. Yo, is that Sam looking down?


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG how funny!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

LouZava said:


> Thats funny. Yo, is that Sam looking down?


Yes it is.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Greg, that's hilarious man! 

CD


----------

